# ❉ Paper Town Boutique Pixels ❂ *Closed until Summer*



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

❉ Paper Town Boutique ❂

*Business Hours:*
I have decided to open again during the Summer, and possibly on holidays due to my ridiculous workload at school.


I won't be doing any complicated requests
Cash offers take priority.​

*Styles and Info!*

*Simple Pokemon Pixels - FREE!* (may refuse if workload is too much)





*Custom Pokemon Pixels -- 50-100 TBT* (offers accepted for IG bells or items)


*Pixel Dragons!! - Offers only* (refusal rate is high)
Accepting Cash Offers -- Please PM




Spoiler: large/complicated













Spoiler: small/simple











*Chibi Pixel -- Offers only*




Spoiler: **Complicated**













Spoiler: **Simple**










​
​
*Some rules!*​
I may decline if I don't like your character or feel like it is too much work
No NSFW
No Mii Makeup
Please suggest poses and specify colors
Pay first
No refunds - If you're unsatisfied, I can try to fix details to the best of my abilities
Must include reference images or screenshots (If you have none, I _may_ accept descriptions)
May refuse to draw certain villagers/animals/dragons/ect.
Will not resume accepting commissions until there are empty slots, please keep checking back or send me a PM**
*Please notify me if you DO NOT want me to publicly post your finished commission*


*UPDATE: Currently accepting cash commissions on my Tumblr*
**~ Will draw for items from the Cardboard set or my wishlist ~**
***I'll be accepting commissions at a more relaxed pace from now on, which means fewer slots and no waitlist, because it's too much for me to handle. Right now what I need to focus on is getting my name and art out there.







Spoiler: Completed Examples










​

*SLOTS:
1.shirohibiki - (COMPLETE)
2.Axeler137 (on hold)
3.Sparkanine (on hold)
4.Melissa-Crossing (on hold)*



disclaimer: quality of art and time spent on it varies according to the price and/or interest in the subject**
Accepted price also varies accordingly to the style you'd prefer the art to be in
IE I'd prefer a higher offer for pixel commissions
(**Unless you're paying cash)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 3, 2014)

oooo these are super cute :0 would you be willing to draw my mayor with kyle for 2m?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 3, 2014)

really nice!! hope you get lots of commissions!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 3, 2014)

Cute art! It's really late here, but if I can order my mayor and stitches in the style of the third/colored, that would be great!  All that for : 1.5 mil?.if that is okay? Let me know! Also, its midnight here, so can I pay you tomorrow. You dont need to get started on it until tomorrow!  Feel free to refuse. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoop! My mayor ref is here: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> oooo these are super cute :0 would you be willing to draw my mayor with kyle for 2m?



Heck yeah! I'd love to! Your mayor is so cute! I'll put you in one of the slots. When do you want to transfer the bells? Also, since it's almost a holiday, I wont get them done until after the 4th of July. You don't have to pay me immediately either.




			
				Melissa-Crossing  said:
			
		

> Cute art! It's really late here, but if I can order my mayor and stitches in the style of the third/colored, that would be great!  All that for : 1.5 mil?.if that is okay? Let me know! Also, its midnight here, so can I pay you tomorrow. You dont need to get started on it until tomorrow!  Feel free to refuse. Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Whoop! My mayor ref is here: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me



Yes, of course. I'll be working on commissions as soon as I get payments, but they should be expected after the holiday. You don't need to pay me until you know I'll get it done immediately, but I'll put you down for one of the slots!! //heheh sorry, I didn't realize it's almost July 4th!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

oh NO........... I LOVE YOUR ART...scream,
would you be willing to draw either one of my couples or any other of my characters from this thread? ;v;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)

i can offer 6m for a couple and 3m for a single, depending on what you do? <3


----------



## Miaa (Jul 3, 2014)

hi  May I please request a drawing of my mayor? I will offer 4m bells 



Spoiler: Mayor of Disney


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 3, 2014)

aaa ty ;u; <3 i can probably pay now if you want?
you can take as long as you need to on the stuff btw @-@


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh NO........... I LOVE YOUR ART...scream,
> would you be willing to draw either one of my couples or any other of my characters from this thread? ;v;
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> 
> i can offer 6m for a couple and 3m for a single, depending on what you do? <3



Wow, that's a great offer, thank you! I'm more than willing to draw for you, however, I was sorta looking for ACNL related OCS and characters. I'm sorry if that's disappointing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oyasumibunbun said:


> aaa ty ;u; <3 i can probably pay now if you want?
> you can take as long as you need to on the stuff btw @-@



Alright! Add me. Would you prefer if I went to your town?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Wow, that's a great offer, thank you! I'm more than willing to draw for you, however, I was sorta looking for ACNL related OCS and characters. I'm sorry if that's disappointing.



oh, hah. guess you feel like just drawing ac stuff? qvq well...
luckily freya is my wife so


Spoiler: mayor







would you mind drawing my mayor and freya being romantic or smth? i will still pay 6m uvu


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

Miaa said:


> hi  May I please request a drawing of my mayor? I will offer 4m bells
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor of Disney



Of course! Your mayor is adorable!! I'll add you to the queue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oh, hah. guess you feel like just drawing ac stuff? qvq well...
> luckily freya is my wife so
> 
> 
> ...



Of course!! By romantic, would you prefer cheek kisses or holding hands??


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Of course! Your mayor is adorable!! I'll add you to the queue.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



cheek kissus sounds perfect <3333 thank you!!! want me to pay now hon? id prefer to do retail btw if possible!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

Also!! Everyone I've replied to has been put in the available slots. It would be helpful if you gave me pose suggestions or expressions you'd like your mayors to have, and whether you'd prefer it to be colored! Also, for those who want their mayor with a villager, I'd appreciate if you'd let me know how you'd like them interacting, or if you'll leave it up to me!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Also!! Everyone I've replied to has been put in the available slots. It would be helpful if you gave me pose suggestions or expressions you'd like your mayors to have, and whether you'd prefer it to be colored! Also, for those who want their mayor with a villager, I'd appreciate if you'd let me know how you'd like them interacting, or if you'll leave it up to me!



oh yes id love color, i didnt know it was available @u@ thank youuu <3


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> cheek kissus sounds perfect <3333 thank you!!! want me to pay now hon? id prefer to do retail btw if possible!



Alright! Also, I'm fairly new to forums, so could you explain what you mean by retail? And since I probably wont be able to finish and post the commissions until after the holiday, you don't have to pay me until then. Of course, I won't work on the images until I am paid, but you ARE in the slots so you will get a drawing. (the drawings only take an hour or so to do)
And I'll add color!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Alright! Also, I'm fairly new to forums, so could you explain what you mean by retail? And since I probably wont be able to finish and post the commissions until after the holiday, you don't have to pay me until then. Of course, I won't work on the images until I am paid, but you ARE in the slots so you will get a drawing. (the drawings only take an hour or so to do)
> And I'll add color!!



oh, ok, what you do is put items in retail up for 999,999. i buy them, drop em, and the money will be transferred to your ABD the next day. its much faster than dropping bells, granted your retail isnt like near the ocean or something crazy. id prefer to pay now so i dont forget or anything, is that okay? ;v;


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 3, 2014)

2 million for my mayor and side character in the style of the third example if possible but any is fine c:

Give me a second to grab the refs <:


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 3, 2014)

woop sorry it took me so long to respond, had to eat food @-@

BUT no id rather come to your town haha, my town is a mess,, 

and with kyle and my mayor, i'd like it shippy?? like holding hand or cheek kisses pls uvu its up to you if youd like it to be colored or not


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> woop sorry it took me so long to respond, had to eat food @-@
> 
> BUT no id rather come to your town haha, my town is a mess,,
> 
> and with kyle and my mayor, i'd like it shippy?? like holding hand or cheek kisses pls uvu its up to you if youd like it to be colored or not



Okay!! My town is a mess as well, but add me and I'll open my gates real quick.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 3, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Okay!! My town is a mess as well, but add me and I'll open my gates real quick.



ok!! added<3 ill be over asap


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> 2 million for my mayor and side character in the style of the third example if possible but any is fine c:
> 
> Give me a second to grab the refs <:
> 
> ...



Alright. I'll put you in the last slot! Add the refs and we'll work out a time for payment.

Also, a side note for everyone who hasn't read the replies, I'll be busy for the holidays and wont be able to post the finished images until after the 4th. In return for everyone being so patient, I'll add a little gift with your commission. I'm so scatterbrained I forgot that I was going on holiday!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 3, 2014)

do you want me over after bun? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahh nvm i suppose, ill pay later uvu


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> do you want me over after bun? o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ahh nvm i suppose, ill pay later uvu



Oh I'm sorry dear, I didn't catch this message. Thank you all for being so patient. I promise to get everything sorted out as soon as I can!!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the wait, everybody. I'm sorry for the delay. I'm working on everybody's commissions now. Anyone who is online or available should respond and we can organize payment. Thank you oyasumibunbun for paying already.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 4, 2014)

I can pay now really quickly if you're available


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Thanks for the wait, everybody. I'm sorry for the delay. I'm working on everybody's commissions now. Anyone who is online or available should respond and we can organize payment. Thank you oyasumibunbun for paying already.



oh i can pay now if you like


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh i can pay now if you like



Let me add you and open my gates. Unless you'd like me to go to your town. (i'm sorry for the slow response! I was working on the drawings.)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Let me add you and open my gates. Unless you'd like me to go to your town. (i'm sorry for the slow response! I was working on the drawings.)



its okay, im actually doing a trade with someone else first if thats okay ):


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> its okay, im actually doing a trade with someone else first if thats okay ):



No problem. You can just come over when you're ready.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> No problem. You can just come over when you're ready.



okie dokie, tyvm <333 itll be gigi of arkham!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> I can pay now really quickly if you're available



You're already offline, I'm sorry I didnt respond sooner!!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you Shirohibiki!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Thank you Shirohibiki!



thank you as well


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

I've finished two of the five commissions.
Melissa-Crossing, Miaa, and MindlessPatch are next on the list. I'll send out PMs, but I'd prefer to get the bells up front so that I still know you're interested. Thank you! And could you three please specify how you want your characters to look? Or will you leave the positioning up to me?

For the two I have finished, are either of you against me adding them to the forum post under completed commissions, or would you prefer I e-mailed them?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

you can certainly put it anywhere you like haha, thank you so much <3333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

OH OH  ohH OHM Y GOD ID DNT SEE MIEN UNTI L JSUT NOW

oHM Y GOSSHHGFHGFHFGH SCREECHES

wOW ITS SO CUTE OMG,,,,,,,,,,,yells.......... THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU AHHHHH <33333

can i have the full link to reblog it ? ;v;


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH OH  ohH OHM Y GOD ID DNT SEE MIEN UNTI L JSUT NOW
> 
> oHM Y GOSSHHGFHGFHFGH SCREECHES
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, thank you for being so sweet and supportive! I posted both finished commissions in one post on my art blog, but I can post yours separately if you'd prefer.
Here's the link, though.


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Ahhhhh. ;o; Are you okay with doing couple art of two fairly uncomplicated OC's?


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> Ahhhhh. ;o; Are you okay with doing couple art of two fairly uncomplicated OC's?



If I can have a ref. I'm a little iffy on OCs that aren't mayors, but we might be able to work something out.


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> If I can have a ref. I'm a little iffy on OCs that aren't mayors, but we might be able to work something out.



(OC) this one, and this one (OC) holding hands, kissing the other on the cheek (or where ever), etc. As long as they're being intimate, I'm not too picky about the pose. I would like it coloured. I'd like to size to be 200dpi and I'd like the background to be transparent. If you need more details, please feel free to ask. I'll be paying 6 mil, but if you ever want more, please tell me. <3


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> (OC) this one, and this one (OC) holding hands, kissing the other on the cheek (or where ever).



Those lil buddies are so cute! Did you draw them?
I think I could work with that. Do you want to offer a price, or should I suggest one and we haggle from there? o v o


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Those lil buddies are so cute! Did you draw them?
> I think I could work with that. Do you want to offer a price, or should I suggest one and we haggle from there? o v o


 
I'm okay with offering Shiro's price I.E. 6 mil.

But I'm okay with going higher if you'd like!

Oh, and no. My friend did. She helped me design mine, and the other one is hers. I'm sort of going around getting her birthday art.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'm okay with offering Shiro's price I.E. 6 mil.
> 
> But I'm okay with going higher if you'd like!



oh man, that is a perfectly fine price, thank you.
Now, I'll figure out the pose, but I'd like you to tell me what you'd want it to look like from my examples, or if you'd like me to just go at it. I personally don't believe my coloring does the image justice, but you can have it colored if you want.

(also your friend's art is super adorable!!)


----------



## pengutango (Jul 4, 2014)

Ooh! I'd love to request one. Not sure if your slots are full though.. ^^;; Figured I'd ask before I post anything.  Hate accidentally posting when people's slots are actually full. XP


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> oh man, that is a perfectly fine price, thank you.
> Now, I'll figure out the pose, but I'd like you to tell me what you'd want it to look like from my examples, or if you'd like me to just go at it. I personally don't believe my coloring does the image justice, but you can have it colored if you want.



I actually think Shiro's was absolutely adorable, and I'd really love it coloured. As for the posing, as long as they're being intimate, I'm not too picky.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Ooh! I'd love to request one. Not sure if your slots are full though.. ^^;; Figured I'd ask before I post anything.  Hate accidentally posting when people's slots are actually full. XP



Don't worry, but thank you for your courtesy! If you see me online, chances are I regularly update the slots. You're fine. Actually, you'll be the #5! But even if my slots get filled, I will post a waiting list for those who are interested. So! Speak words, my friend, I am all ears.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> I actually think Shiro's was absolutely adorable, and I'd really love it coloured. As for the posing, as long as they're being intimate, I'm not too picky.



Aye aye, captain! Your wish is my command. I'll put you on the list and start working on it tomorrow. In the meantime, I'll add your friendcode and we can work out a payment. Due to recent experience, I found it's probably easier to do it through Re-Tail in-game.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Don't worry, but thank you for your courtesy! If you see me online, chances are I regularly update the slots. You're fine. Actually, you'll be the #5! But even if my slots get filled, I will post a waiting list for those who are interested. So! Speak words, my friend, I am all ears.



Awesome!  Good to know. Anyway~ here's what I'd like:

A pic of both my mayor and boyfriend's mayor. Colored please~ :3 Not sure who's request it was but the finished one with Freya and their mayor looked really cute. Coloring it in a similar style works fine for me.

Refs below:












As for a pose/scene, his mayor is patting my mayor's head. He has a smile on his face, while she's imagining him petting a fluffy corgi. My mayor has an annoyed look on her face. It's inspired by how IRL, he's almost a foot taller than me and I always think he's petting a dog  when he pats my head. XD And I love corgis.

If that's a lil too hard, I have some other ideas in mind too. Just let me know. 

Would 4 mil be enough? I'm seriously the worst when it comes to offers... D:


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll update my post with the OC links with some more details. What's the biggest resolution you're okay going with? I don't want like SUPER HUGE. But I think I'd be interested in something a tad bigger than default. As for payment, as soon as you're about to start drawing the piece, just message me, or say something in the thread. I'm always around. I'll come pay you. I'll come pay you now, I forgot I'll be really busy tomorrow. Retail is fine. I'm okay with dropping. When you set up retail, just sell each item for 800k each because then I can pay with full inventory loads and it's faster.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh! I forgot to add to mine, please make it transparent (besides any lil background that's directly behind them) and the largest size you're willing to send to me. :3 I would love to make a wallpaper of it for my laptop, so larger the pic, the better.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Awesome!  Good to know. Anyway~ here's what I'd like:
> 
> A pic of both my mayor and boyfriend's mayor. Colored please~ :3 Not sure who's request it was but the finished one with Freya and their mayor looked really cute. Coloring it in a similar style works fine for me.
> 
> ...



It isn't too hard, maybe a little on the complicated side. I can try my hand at this, and I'll do my best, but I'm not confident with my drawing skills enough to say it will be perfect. What I'd ask is that maybe I could leave out the color. I'd love to give you everything you asked for, but I'm afraid it would take way too long to finish it with color. (Plus, I'd have to say the result would probably be better)
4m is a good price, but if you're able to add a little more (say, 500k) because of the third character... (I'm referring to the corgi. I'd count it as an extra character)

does all that sound alright?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Oh! I forgot to add to mine, please make it transparent (besides any lil background that's directly behind them) and the largest size you're willing to send to me. :3 I would love to make a wallpaper of it for my laptop, so larger the pic, the better.



Alright. I can make it at 300 DPI and a bit bigger dimensions. I'll easily make them transparent. For this, though, I'll need to resize it for the forum and post it on my tumblr full-sized. Also, because I'll be making this in full resolution and much larger than my other pieces, I'll have to say that I'd ask the price to be a bit higher. It's a huge request. I hope you'd understand. If I were to do this with real money, I'd probably ask for $25+, just to give you an idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> I'll update my post with the OC links with some more details. What's the biggest resolution you're okay going with? I don't want like SUPER HUGE. But I think I'd be interested in something a tad bigger than default. As for payment, as soon as you're about to start drawing the piece, just message me, or say something in the thread. I'm always around. I'll come pay you. I'll come pay you now, I forgot I'll be really busy tomorrow. Retail is fine. I'm okay with dropping. When you set up retail, just sell each item for 800k each because then I can pay with full inventory loads and it's faster.



The resolution you see me post is 100 DPI (just think that 100 dpi = x100 pixels) so the highest I can go is 300 DPI, which would put the dimensions around 1200x2400 (which is, quite frankly, really large.) I'd suggest something smaller. Around 150-200 DPI or 800x1200 pixels. I'll add you and open my gates.


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

yeah. 1200x2400 is a little too big, ha ha! 200 DPI sounds nice. I'll go edit the details into one post so you have something solid to refer to!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 4, 2014)

I need to walk my dog and organize my stuff in game so give me 30 minutes, alright?? thank you


----------



## Alice (Jul 4, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I need to walk my dog and organize my stuff in game so give me 30 minutes, alright?? thank you



he he, no problem. I just woke up from a nap and I pretty much have all night.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> It isn't too hard, maybe a little on the complicated side. I can try my hand at this, and I'll do my best, but I'm not confident with my drawing skills enough to say it will be perfect. What I'd ask is that maybe I could leave out the color. I'd love to give you everything you asked for, but I'm afraid it would take way too long to finish it with color. (Plus, I'd have to say the result would probably be better)
> 4m is a good price, but if you're able to add a little more (say, 500k) because of the third character... (I'm referring to the corgi. I'd count it as an extra character)
> 
> does all that sound alright?
> ...



No worries. I don't mind paying more for the corgi. As for the drawing itself, hmmmm, I don't need it to be huge, like for printing purposes, as I won't be doing that, since I just want it large enough for a HQ wallpaper for my computer. Probably should have mentioned that in the first place. XD I hope that doesn't sound confusing. ^^;;

Now that I think about it, it's fine if you want to keep it uncolored and just do the lineart. You could also do flat coloring instead since that shouldn't take as long since no shading is involved, but I'll let you make the final call on it.

I can pay more for the drawing in general too, but give me a lil bit to think about it more.


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

I have updated this post: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...0050;-(OPEN)&p=3327571&viewfull=1#post3327571

With every detail I could think of. Just lemme know when your gates are open and I'll swing by.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Alice said:


> he he, no problem. I just woke up from a nap and I pretty much have all night.



Great! Okay, so my gates are open and I'll need to get this done real quick. So everything in my re-tail is priced at 800k. if the last item adds up unevenly, just dump the remaining bells on the ground by the train tracks. sorry it's so rushed! I have to go somewhere tonight!!


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 5, 2014)

screeches I JUST SAW MINE!!!! its so precious i love it so much ;u; tysm <3


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> screeches I JUST SAW MINE!!!! its so precious i love it so much ;u; tysm <3



Of course! Thank YOU for being so patient with me! I'm glad you like it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> No worries. I don't mind paying more for the corgi. As for the drawing itself, hmmmm, I don't need it to be huge, like for printing purposes, as I won't be doing that, since I just want it large enough for a HQ wallpaper for my computer. Probably should have mentioned that in the first place. XD I hope that doesn't sound confusing. ^^;;
> 
> Now that I think about it, it's fine if you want to keep it uncolored and just do the lineart. You could also do flat coloring instead since that shouldn't take as long since no shading is involved, but I'll let you make the final call on it.
> 
> I can pay more for the drawing in general too, but give me a lil bit to think about it more.



Alright. I'd like for you to PM me your final decision. Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> I have updated this post: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...0050;-(OPEN)&p=3327571&viewfull=1#post3327571
> 
> With every detail I could think of. Just lemme know when your gates are open and I'll swing by.



Thank you, Alice. I'll start working on it tomorrow!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm happy to leave the positioning and what not up to you ^^ And I can pay now just got back from the cinemas~


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay! I can't wait. 

I'll also leave this here for you, as sort of a reference. Given it's a bigger chibi you can see her shoes and some other details better,



Spoiler



art by lapaa:


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

I like your art style and would consider shelling some bells for it, but I've only got a few million to spare right now. How would 2.5 million be for a color sketch of my mayor and my favorite villager standing together be?


----------



## Emzy (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi would love to order one of my OC if that's alright? >< i can pay 5mil 
(will edit in a minute)

http://fav.me/d5efgg4 ; http://fav.me/d5u3pi8
Her shoes in Shinigami form is the second picture ^^ ( i would prefer is you could draw her in shinigami form xD with her scythe and raven~)
Her necklace in her normal form is a pocket watch like thingo. It's golden and has a bird on it (a bird in flight)
She has a raven with red eyes and a scar on it's right eye as a pet ^^
I think that's about it  if you want to know anything else just tell me 

more art: [x]


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Moron said:


> I like your art style and would consider shelling some bells for it, but I've only got a few million to spare right now. How would 2.5 million be for a color sketch of my mayor and my favorite villager standing together be?



2.5 mil sounds fine. I only ask for higher when the requests are time-consuming or complicated. I'd love to draw for you. What villager were you thinking about? I cant guarantee that I'll be able to draw every villager with the same quality, but I'll certainly try! Do you have ref images?


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

This is just a quick ref of my mayor. There's a tiger on the back of the jacket, but the mayor can be facing forward. The villager will be Rasher, with a matching outfit (minus the sunglasses). They'd have their arms crossed and look like they're about to start trouble. 



Spoiler








I'm headed to bed, so I can do the payment tomorrow.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Moron said:


> This is just a quick ref of my mayor. There's a tiger on the back of the jacket, but the mayor can be facing forward. The villager will be Rasher, with a matching outfit (minus the sunglasses). They'd have their arms crossed and look like they're about to start trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! I have Rasher in my town as well, so that's cool. Sounds cute, I'm looking forward to working on it. In the meantime, I'll put you on the list and add your friendcode. I'll check in tomorrow and we can figure out a time.


----------



## Emzy (Jul 5, 2014)

i saw your update >< will u take my mayor and sprinkle for 3mil? >< (can they blow bubbles together xD)
[x][x] [x]  
*note: the cardigan is actually a pastelish green


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Emzy said:


> i saw your update >< will u take my mayor and sprinkle for 3mil? >< (can they blow bubbles together xD)
> [x][x] [x]
> *note: the cardigan is actually a pastelish green



Hey, dear, thank you for being patient. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

Technically our OC's are based off of our mayors. Do I have to rework my commission? :x


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Alice said:


> Technically our OC's are based off of our mayors. Do I have to rework my commission? :x



Mayor OCs are still acnl related, so that's why I said non-acnl related. No, you're fine. You've already paid me and I've agreed to complete your commission. I was just worried about the forum getting out of hand with more people asking for other things. And right now, I'm mostly just comfortable with the things I've been doing.


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Mayor OCs are still acnl related, so that's why I said non-acnl related. No, you're fine. You've already paid me and I've agreed to complete your commission. I was just worried about the forum getting out of hand with more people asking for other things. And right now, I'm mostly just comfortable with the things I've been doing.



Oh, okay! Thank you! I'm really looking forward to it. Your art is so darn cute.


----------



## Emzy (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Hey, dear, thank you for being patient. I sent you a PM.



Sorry for the trouble caused ><


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Sorry for the trouble caused ><



You've caused no trouble! Don't be silly. I appreciate all the people who like my art.


----------



## Emzy (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> You've caused no trouble! Don't be silly. I appreciate all the people who like my art.



hehe xD but i must say, your art is to die for <3


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh, okay! Thank you! I'm really looking forward to it. Your art is so darn cute.



Thank you very much! You're very sweet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goodnight everybody. Tomorrow I'll hopefully finish two or more commissions. Thank you all for your support and interest!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Melissacrossing and Mindlesspatch commissions are both done. Working on Alice's and Emzy's and waiting for Miaa and Moron to pay.
I might get one or two more commissions done later today. Still open for commissions, but they will be put on the waiting list until I finish the few I already have.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Melissacrossing and Mindlesspatch commissions are both done. Working on Alice's and Emzy's and waiting for Miaa and Moron to pay.
> I might get one or two more commissions done later today. Still open for commissions, but they will be put on the waiting list until I finish the few I already have.



Oh my gosh! I absolutely love my drawing! When will you like me to pay! Its amazing!


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

Hnnnnnn, new pieces so cute. Can't handle.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh my gosh! I absolutely love my drawing! When will you like me to pay! Its amazing!



I'm available right now, if that's alright. I'm so unorganized with this sort of thing! @@

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> Hnnnnnn, new pieces so cute. Can't handle.



Hush, you. I'll get working on your commission later on today!


----------



## Venn (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello!
I am very interested in your art 

My idea is my mayor and rudy exercising, or getting ready for a race (he always wanted to do a race with me).
I would like to have a colored version and I am offering 2 million for the piece.
Is that fine?
(I know that I'll be placed on the waiting list.)

Reference:


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> Hello!
> I am very interested in your art
> 
> My idea is my mayor and rudy exercising, or getting ready for a race (he always wanted to do a race with me).
> ...



I'll accept the commission, but if you'd like it colored with an extra character, I'm asking for a little bit more for that. Coloring takes a lot more time and effort than just a sketch. Maybe 3.5 or 4 mil, if that is alright with you?


----------



## Venn (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I'll accept the commission, but if you'd like it colored with an extra character, I'm asking for a little bit more for that. Coloring takes a lot more time and effort than just a sketch. Maybe 3.5 or 4 mil, if that is alright with you?



Fine with Me, I'll do 4 Million


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I'm available right now, if that's alright. I'm so unorganized with this sort of thing! @@
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ok ok ok. I've gotta stay away from your thread... and your tumblrs until then. I love your artstyle far too much.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> Fine with Me, I'll do 4 Million



I'll put you on the waiting list and PM you when you're in line for a commission and to ask for payment. Thank you!!


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm back from work, and I've added you Lark. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Moron said:


> I'm back from work, and I've added you Lark. Sorry for the delay.



Don't worry, there's no rush! Would you like me to open my gates?


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

Sure! 700k, 800k, and 999k on retail method fine with you?


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Moron said:


> Sure! 700k, 800k, and 999k on retail method fine with you?



Oh, yes sure! Let me get that set up right away, my gates are open in the meantime.
I need to fix the time in my town, and then I'll tell you when I'm ready. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

It's no problem! I'll keep an eye on the thread for an open gates signal.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Moron said:


> It's no problem! I'll keep an eye on the thread for an open gates signal.



Gates are open and everything is priced at 500k to make it easier. 500k x 8 = 4mil


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

lurks like a shark

question. if you drew my fursona as a villager would it count as like mayor oc or whatever? villager oc? ( http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/316/0/4/new___sona_ref_by_ichigo_kun-d32proo.png )

the only reason i ask is because i wanna commission you again but, idk, mayor/villager relationships have started to bug me as of late and i feel more connected and comfortable if its my fursona. up to you tho!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lurks like a shark
> 
> question. if you drew my fursona as a villager would it count as like mayor oc or whatever? villager oc? ( http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/316/0/4/new___sona_ref_by_ichigo_kun-d32proo.png )
> 
> the only reason i ask is because i wanna commission you again but, idk, mayor/villager relationships have started to bug me as of late and i feel more connected and comfortable if its my fursona. up to you tho!



I'm honored you like my art enough to commission me twice! I think it would be a worthwhile challenge to turn your fursona into a villager, and I'm willing to do that. Do you have a specific look in mind?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I'm honored you like my art enough to commission me twice! I think it would be a worthwhile challenge to turn your fursona into a villager, and I'm willing to do that. Do you have a specific look in mind?



oh, thank you! shes actually already been drawn a few times oh god.... uh... can i find the pieces after dinner? XD; theyve gone amiss lmfao


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, thank you! shes actually already been drawn a few times oh god.... uh... can i find the pieces after dinner? XD; theyve gone amiss lmfao



That's alright. I'm working on commissions, so you have some time.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

okay heres one: http://thatgirlwiththename.deviantart.com/art/Commission-1-of-4-458599209
the other: http://33.media.tumblr.com/c6356dceb881bb5c7f27ed5aad4a2d55/tumblr_n5y9aqaxpB1rl54kwo1_1280.png

for reference, her hair is white and pink. uvu do you think you could work off of that?


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> okay heres one: http://thatgirlwiththename.deviantart.com/art/Commission-1-of-4-458599209
> the other: http://33.media.tumblr.com/c6356dceb881bb5c7f27ed5aad4a2d55/tumblr_n5y9aqaxpB1rl54kwo1_1280.png
> 
> for reference, her hair is white and pink. uvu do you think you could work off of that?



Yeah, I think I could do that. How much are you offering?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Yeah, I think I could do that. How much are you offering?



is 6m okay again for her and freya smoochin or smth? or would you like me to raise it?


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, if you're still accepting
can you draw my mayors? 

View attachment 51562


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> is 6m okay again for her and freya smoochin or smth? or would you like me to raise it?



6m is fine for that! Right now you'll be put on the waitlist until I finish commissions ahead of you, but I'll PM you when I'd like to get the money so I can work on yours. Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorMelony said:


> Hi, if you're still accepting
> can you draw my mayors?
> 
> View attachment 51562



I'm accepting for my waitlist. You'll be the last one to get a spot.
I'd love to draw your mayors. How much were you thinking?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> 6m is fine for that! Right now you'll be put on the waitlist until I finish commissions ahead of you, but I'll PM you when I'd like to get the money so I can work on yours. Thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



okay, thank you so much!!! im so happy, i love your art <3333


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> okay, thank you so much!!! im so happy, i love your art <3333



Oh, you're so sweet! Thank YOU for being so supportive of me! It means a lot.


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I'm accepting for my waitlist. You'll be the last one to get a spot.
> I'd love to draw your mayors. How much were you thinking?



Thank you, I can offer 8mil or higher if you want.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 5, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Thank you, I can offer 8mil or higher if you want.



8mil is perfectly acceptable, no need to go higher! I'll be finishing up the people ahead of you, and I'll PM you when I need more info. Thanks!


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> 8mil is perfectly acceptable, no need to go higher! I'll be finishing up the people ahead of you, and I'll PM you when I need more info. Thanks!



Okay, sounds great.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh I just saw mine. Thank you soooo much! It looks amazing ^^ And the equipment you gave them actually matches them!~ He's collecting all the mini models of fossils for his house and she does all the hybrid breeding and flower arranging. Thank you again ^^ And good luck with the rest of the commissions c:


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 6, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my gosh I just saw mine. Thank you soooo much! It looks amazing ^^ And the equipment you gave them actually matches them!~ He's collecting all the mini models of fossils for his house and she does all the hybrid breeding and flower arranging. Thank you again ^^ And good luck with the rest of the commissions c:



Wow, I'm really glad I got that spot on! Thank you! I hope you enjoy the drawing.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

holy **** lark i just saw alice's and WOW WOW w   O    W.........................................
wOWW?? ???? NO WOW THATS. WOW ITS REALLY FREAKING AMAZING LIKE WOW ??? /?
ITS SO CUTE IM,





SERIOUSLY WHOAAA ILL PAY LIKE EXTRA EXTRA FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT ITS SO AMAZE QQQQ (not that everything else isnt amaze but i think i like how big it is and stuff)


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** lark i just saw alice's and WOW WOW w   O    W.........................................
> wOWW?? ???? NO WOW THATS. WOW ITS REALLY FREAKING AMAZING LIKE WOW ??? /?
> ITS SO CUTE IM,
> 
> SERIOUSLY WHOAAA ILL PAY LIKE EXTRA EXTRA FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT ITS SO AMAZE QQQQ (not that everything else isnt amaze but i think i like how big it is and stuff)



((I took it down because she asked me to, but it will be up again soon.))
I really appreciate your enthusiasm and support! I can't wait to work on your commission and see you just as happy about that! Honestly, I hate to admit that my art quality varies depending on how interested I am in the commission. Sometimes I work for a good few hours on a commission that pays peanuts just because I get caught up in it.

I love all the support everyone has given me! I've never had this sort of reaction to my art before. I just hope that all this work for bells with pay off and some day I'll actually get paid cash. Cause yknow I have bills to pay and mouths to feed.
Sorry wow this post really snowballed, didn't it?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> ((I took it down because she asked me to, but it will be up again soon.))
> I really appreciate your enthusiasm and support! I can't wait to work on your commission and see you just as happy about that! Honestly, I hate to admit that my art quality varies depending on how interested I am in the commission. Sometimes I work for a good few hours on a commission that pays peanuts just because I get caught up in it.
> 
> I love all the support everyone has given me! I've never had this sort of reaction to my art before. I just hope that all this work for bells with pay off and some day I'll actually get paid cash. Cause yknow I have bills to pay and mouths to feed.
> Sorry wow this post really snowballed, didn't it?



NAH DUDE that totally makes sense. i do it too >_> if i like something i put more time into it, its just our natures i think
but I WAS THAT HAPPY WITH MY FIRST ONE TOO!!! i hope i showed it right!! i really was ;v; i think maybe i was just tired fo lookin at my mayor or smth
you really deserve all the kind words in the world <3 and i think you should open cash comms as soon as you think youre ready!! if i had more in my bank id totally buy one  just gotta wait for christmas... >_>;;;;;


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 6, 2014)

Moron and Emzy's commissions are completed! Still no word from Miaa, so I've taken her off the list. Once I finish Venice's commission, I'll free up a few slots and contact those on the waitlist! Thanks everyone for being so patient!


----------



## Magical Boy (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey friend, sorry it took so long but I would like to request my flower child resident Noah. I will pay you 4 mill but of course i'm more then willing to go up. 
For the pose you can choose but i'd like it in color please uou


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 6, 2014)

Magical Boy said:


> Hey friend, sorry it took so long but I would like to request my flower child resident Noah. I will pay you 4 mill but of course i'm more then willing to go up.
> For the pose you can choose but i'd like it in color please uou
> 
> View attachment 54590



Alright! Noah is adorable. 4mil is great! I'll get working on this as soon as possible. Do you want it transparent, or should I make a background?


----------



## Magical Boy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Alright! Noah is adorable. 4mil is great! I'll get working on this as soon as possible. Do you want it transparent, or should I make a background?



background be cute uou thanks


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 7, 2014)

Commission slots and waiting list spots are open!


----------



## Alice (Jul 7, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Commission slots and waiting list spots are open!



I'd love to commission you again, but I'm not sure what I'd request, ha ha.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi! Art is adorable <3 Can I request a cute coloured chibi picture of my mayor and Phoebe? Would 6mil be enough? 


Spoiler: Mayor references







Edit: As for pose- Could they look like they're having a cute conversation together?


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 7, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Hi! Art is adorable <3 Can I request a cute chibi picture of my mayor and Phoebe? Would 6mil be enough?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mayor references
> ...



Alright! That sounds really sweet, I'd love to! I'll add you to the list, and pm you tomorrow so we can work out payment. Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> I'd love to commission you again, but I'm not sure what I'd request, ha ha.



Thank you! I'm flattered. Don't rush anything. I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Alright! That sounds really sweet, I'd love to! I'll add you to the list, and pm you tomorrow so we can work out payment. Thank you!!



Yay! Sounds great. Thanks so much <3


----------



## spuddy0219 (Jul 7, 2014)

Would love to take a waiting list spot please?


----------



## Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

Can i take a slot in your waiting list? 

Chibi mayor, references:


Spoiler



















How much is your comission? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alice (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Can i take a slot in your waiting list?
> 
> Chibi mayor, references:
> 
> ...



You may offer so long as it's more than 500k. Though between you and me, I wouldn't offer anything under 2 mil. Art so fiiiiiiiiinnneeeee.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Can i take a slot in your waiting list?
> 
> Chibi mayor, references:
> 
> ...



Whatever you'd like to pay! Anything more than 500k! I ask for more if the commissions are advanced or include more than one character. Your mayor is adorable! You'll be put on the waitlist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spuddy0219 said:


> Would love to take a waiting list spot please?



You're now on the waitlist! Keep checking back to see if I've finished any commissions!


----------



## Prisma (Jul 7, 2014)

Is a waitlist spot open? ;v; id like one if so


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 7, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Is a waitlist spot open? ;v; id like one if so



Yes. After you, it'll be closed. I'll PM you when you get a slot. Thank you for being patient!!


----------



## Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks by the waiting list. Can i a transparent and you can draw my mayor with Marshall? Hugging?  I can offer 4 m, is ok? Algo, i can pay you with tbt bells, what your preferred?


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 7, 2014)

Witch said:


> Thanks by the waiting list. Can i a transparent and you can draw my mayor with Marshall? Hugging?  I can offer 4 m, is ok? Algo, i can pay you with tbt bells, what your preferred?



Since I'm rather new to this, I'd prefer to forgo the TBT bells and ask for in game currency, thank you. 4mil is alright with me! Once you get a spot on the commissions list, I'll PM you and ask for details.


----------



## Witch (Jul 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Since I'm rather new to this, I'd prefer to forgo the TBT bells and ask for in game currency, thank you. 4mil is alright with me! Once you get a spot on the commissions list, I'll PM you and ask for details.



Ok, thanks you


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

3.MayorMelony
4.pengutango
5.Twinrova

are next up for getting their commissions. It would be helpful to sort out who's still interested (I'm sorry I took so long) and who's available to trade the bells. It was really hectic yesterday and I got almost nothing done! Not only that, but I've lost several PMs from the commissioners listed above, and I don't know who got back to me when I messaged them. I still have Pengutango's PMs and I'm ready to do the trade anytime today or tomorrow.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 8, 2014)

how u draw dogs makes me super happy and i keep looking at that drawing of a dog u did and like smiling bc its so cute

your art is super cute,,, man

just dropping in 2 say that, kk


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 8, 2014)

Ahh you made my baby Junko look so good! TTuTT Thank you so much kdgd <3 I love it 
I'm working on yours now and have the lineart done!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> how u draw dogs makes me super happy and i keep looking at that drawing of a dog u did and like smiling bc its so cute
> 
> your art is super cute,,, man
> 
> just dropping in 2 say that, kk



thANK YOU  so much what a babe!!
Yeah, that dog is actually an ACNL-ified version of my own puppy, Kirk. I love drawing dogs! ahh you're so sweet~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Usagii said:


> Ahh you made my baby Junko look so good! TTuTT Thank you so much kdgd <3 I love it
> I'm working on yours now and have the lineart done!



Oh sweet! Thank you~


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> thANK YOU  so much what a babe!!
> Yeah, that dog is actually an ACNL-ified version of my own puppy, Kirk. I love drawing dogs! ahh you're so sweet~



oh my god thats such a cute thing to do, I should acnl-ify speck!!! and my dream dog too!!! family dog and future self dog

also fyi your puppy kirk seems like he is very very very cute, dang

boy do I love dogs


----------



## pengutango (Jul 8, 2014)

Yo. I'm online whenever you want me to pay, so just let me know. Don't let my status fool you. :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

-wags tail, lurking in the shadows-
im such a terrible art whore i cant help myself


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Yo. I'm online whenever you want me to pay, so just let me know. Don't let my status fool you. :3



Hey-o! I can open my gates right now, if you'd like! I have everything at retail priced to 999k to make this go smoother.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> -wags tail, lurking in the shadows-
> im such a terrible art whore i cant help myself



Nah son, you can hang around all you want. I'm glad you like my art so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Hey-o! I can open my gates right now, if you'd like! I have everything at retail priced to 999k to make this go smoother.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nah son, you can hang around all you want. I'm glad you like my art so much!



you know im gonna want more qAq throw me out before you get sick of me lmfao


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you know im gonna want more qAq throw me out before you get sick of me lmfao



Pfffff, I think you'll get sick of my art before that happens. You commissions are good practice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> oh my god thats such a cute thing to do, I should acnl-ify speck!!! and my dream dog too!!! family dog and future self dog
> 
> also fyi your puppy kirk seems like he is very very very cute, dang
> 
> boy do I love dogs



Oh man, yeah, Kirk is a service dog in training so he's an adorable lil guy! Yeah, go forward and draw your own animals like that! I'm sure they'll look adorable! Next, I'll probably ACNL my cat, Spock.
(Spock and Kirk, i wonder who named them that)


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I'm gonna jump into the waitlist the next time it opens up. Your art is so nice and I really want more~


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

Alice said:


> I think I'm gonna jump into the waitlist the next time it opens up. Your art is so nice and I really want more~



XXX you guys are all so sweet! I'll try and get working on these commissions and free up a few slots


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Pfffff, I think you'll get sick of my art before that happens. You commissions are good practice.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



we are at a stalemate. i will never get sick of ur art hueh eu heuhe


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 8, 2014)

Fair enough.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey friends, I've hit a rather hard art block and I feel like I can't properly complete commissions.​ So, since I haven't accepted payment from anybody on the slot list yet (save for one person, who I will finish up beforehand), I feel less bad for going on a hiatus temporarily while I try and figure out what sort of style I can master and how to make it look good.

I'm sorry if I've disappointed anybody, but this also affects you, the commissioners, whom I want to do a good job for.

While on hiatus, I'll still be on the forums and everybody who already has a slot can keep it if they want to wait.​ When I come back, I'll probably change up the examples with hopefully improved art. Thank you everybody for being so supportive and for waiting so long.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

Good luck, I hope you can overcome this art block! I've had friends go through this, it's pretty tough. Take as long as you need


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 11, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Hey friends, I've hit a rather hard art block and I feel like I can't properly complete commissions.​ So, since I haven't accepted payment from anybody on the slot list yet (save for one person, who I will finish up beforehand), I feel less bad for going on a hiatus temporarily while I try and figure out what sort of style I can master and how to make it look good.
> 
> I'm sorry if I've disappointed anybody, but this also affects you, the commissioners, whom I want to do a good job for.
> 
> While on hiatus, I'll still be on the forums and everybody who already has a slot can keep it if they want to wait.​ When I come back, I'll probably change up the examples with hopefully improved art. Thank you everybody for being so supportive and for waiting so long.



take as long as you need, dear. im not going anywhere xP i have like constant art block so i know what its like haha
-hugs- <33 best of luck!!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey everybody! I'm still going to be taking a few days off, as I don't want to push myself back into drawing just yet. I've been drawing whenever I can, but I still feel like it's not quite right. Frustrating art blocks.
However, I did complete pixels that I'll probably add to my commissions examples, if I find enough people like them.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 14, 2014)

WOW WTF THOSE ARE KAWAII
so shiny....

i love pixel art why do is uck omg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i offer 5 million dollares


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WOW WTF THOSE ARE KAWAII
> so shiny....
> 
> i love pixel art why do is uck omg,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...



thank you so much!!
I'll be offering them as commission options.
Anyway, because of a whole ordeal involving my favorite podcast, I've opened cash commissions on my Tumblr to help support them.

(Long story short, it involves Dashcon and I don't think anybody wants me to get into that right now.)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 14, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> thank you so much!!
> I'll be offering them as commission options.
> Anyway, because of a whole ordeal involving my favorite podcast, I've opened cash commissions on my Tumblr to help support them.
> 
> (Long story short, it involves Dashcon and I don't think anybody wants me to get into that right now.)



gl bb ;A;!! i saw some posts about dashcon and i gotreally confused but perhaps this post will clear it up for me


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 17, 2014)

It's been nearly a week since my hiatus. I'm not accepting commissions, but I think the people who have been put on my slots have waited long enough, not to mention I have another copy of ACNL and I'm flat broke there. If any of you are still interested, let me know.

Also, I did this commission on my break (because I'm still accepting cash commissions)
I hope he doesn't mind me posting this here...


Spoiler: large image








Characters are Oyasumibunbun's


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 17, 2014)

pffft of course im still interested but im not going to make you draw for me when you still dont feel like it  a week is nothing, people can wait~

and thats adorable <333


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 17, 2014)

ahhh i just wanted to say i dont mind you posting it here <3 ach i still love it so much gosh<3333 also im a boy orz


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 17, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> ahhh i just wanted to say i dont mind you posting it here <3 ach i still love it so much gosh<3333 also im a boy orz



oh my god i am so sorry ///// please forgive me i'll correct it immediately
 I have GOT to stop assuming everybody i talk to online is female


**If i misgender you, please tell me because i'm awful at this


----------



## pengutango (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh yeah Lark, btw, you could totally post my finished pic on the thread if you want. You never asked, but I figured you would unless I said otherwise. :3 

Not sure if you did since I think it was like the last piece you did before you went on hiatus.


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> oh my god i am so sorry ///// please forgive me i'll correct it immediately
> I have GOT to stop assuming everybody i talk to online is female
> 
> 
> **If i misgender you, please tell me because i'm awful at this



I'm terrible for that too. I try to convince myself to use them and they pronouns but it feels so formal and detached.

I really can't.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 17, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> oh my god i am so sorry ///// please forgive me i'll correct it immediately
> I have GOT to stop assuming everybody i talk to online is female
> 
> 
> **If i misgender you, please tell me because i'm awful at this



its ok!! <3 lots of people assume im a female hehe im a super girly boy
its ok tho uvu


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

You guys are all so sweet!! Made new additions to the thread starter and added more examples of styles. I'll use the original style if specified. I can't wait to start pixel work!
I can also do pixel requests like the one in my signature. I may add that onto the forum start as well.


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> You guys are all so sweet!! Made new additions to the thread starter and added more examples of styles. I'll use the original style if specified. I can't wait to start pixel work!
> I can also do pixel requests like the one in my signature. I may add that onto the forum start as well.



-silently anticipates slots to open-


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 18, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> -silently anticipates slots to open-



;> I can PM you when a slot opens up if you'd like a reminder! Hehe thanks for your interest~

(I messaged everybody on my slots save for one person, who's inbox is full. I hope to hear back from them soon.)


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> ;> I can PM you when a slot opens up if you'd like a reminder! Hehe thanks for your interest~
> 
> (I messaged everybody on my slots save for one person, who's inbox is full. I hope to hear back from them soon.)



If you could that would be wonderful! -bows-


----------



## Prisma (Jul 19, 2014)

Ah i'm still interested in commissions ;v;


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 19, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Ah i'm still interested in commissions ;v;



Ah, sweet! Could you PM me the commission info to remind me what it was? ; v ; thank you dear

- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler: large image











I just thought I'd share something I worked on for 6 hours today. It's a personal drawing for my friend and I.
I'd only ever do commissions like this in cash, because of how long it takes.
I hope you guys like it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

whoa thats absolutely lovely hot DAMN
i adore it omg,,,,,,,,,, wheeze


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the PT!

Could you draw my mayor? References here! Hope those are good for you!  Any size works. 
As for any poses, maybe just strolling/walking or just being casual. Nothing too posed? If that makes sense...
What price do you wanna agree on? Let me start with 6 Mil (IG bells, ofc), willing to go up though!
Please ask questions too, I'm horrible at requesting stuff. I like your work and trust you


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! I am definitely going to commission you again!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Wow! I am definitely going to commission you again!



c: thank you! Currently, I'm hosting an auction on a separate thread, if anybody is interested. I will, of course, still be working on commissions from those who have paid me.

I haven't heard back from Witch or wolfie.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> c: thank you! Currently, I'm hosting an auction on a separate thread, if anybody is interested. I will, of course, still be working on commissions from those who have paid me.
> 
> I haven't heard back from Witch or wolfie.



Will definitely check that out!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

I will open up a slot by taking Witch off the list. She seems to be inactive.
I would like to hear back from Wolfie, however.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Since I can't participate in the auction anymore, I'll just buy. Can you draw my mayor for 2 million bells? I can throw in a ukulele too.


Spoiler: ref



View attachment 57121


I really admire your art style. It's cute! Thanks in advance!

Edit: Should I put size? Also, do you mind adding in Bones the lazy dog somewhere? You can put us playing with toys if you want? I'm willing to put in another million if you think that 2 mil isn't enough.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh cool! (I bid in your auction!)

If still available:
I would like my mayor (http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me but my mayor is difderent and I haven't changed the ref yet!) and Julian in the second example! It could be me and him like hanging out, listening to music, playing video games, on a laptop, etc! 

I can offer 5 mil for that, but if you want more, let me know! 

(Hopefully I read that correctly!)


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Since I can't participate in the auction anymore, I'll just buy. Can you draw my mayor for 2 million bells? I can throw in a ukulele too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...



Thanks for bidding, anyway! I can put you on the list. If you want me to add Bones, an extra mil would be nice. The standard size is ~ 400x600
At 3 mil, I'd prefer to leave it uncolored, if that's alright with you.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> Thanks for bidding, anyway! I can put you on the list. If you want me to add Bones, an extra mil would be nice. The standard size is ~ 400x600
> At 3 mil, I'd prefer to leave it uncolored, if that's alright with you.



That's alright with me. And I'll go with the standard size, please. Thanks!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh cool! (I bid in your auction!)
> 
> If still available:
> I would like my mayor (http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me but my mayor is difderent and I haven't changed the ref yet!) and Julian in the second example! It could be me and him like hanging out, listening to music, playing video games, on a laptop, etc!
> ...



You can have Wolfie's spot if they dont get back to me! Advanced warning that I have never drawn a horse, let alone a unicorn (my 1st grade drawings dont count), but I will try. Thanks for the pose suggestions; they really help me decide how the overall image is going to look.
If you want it colored, I'd ask for an extra million on top of that. 6 mil is the minimum i'll take for a colored drawing.

Thank you!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> You can have Wolfie's spot if they dont get back to me! Advanced warning that I have never drawn a horse, let alone a unicorn (my 1st grade drawings dont count), but I will try. Thanks for the pose suggestions; they really help me decide how the overall image is going to look.
> If you want it colored, I'd ask for an extra million on top of that. 6 mil is the minimum i'll take for a colored drawing.
> 
> Thank you!


Oh okay, cool!  Sure. I can offer 6 mil! 

If you can't do Julian, then you can do Marshal!  

Yeah. Scratch off Julian and do Marshal! 

(Hope that is better)


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh okay, cool!  Sure. I can offer 6 mil!
> 
> If you can't do Julian, then you can do Marshal!
> 
> ...



Marshal is a huge cutie! alright.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, and try contacting Wolfie on tumblr. They're active there. I saw her ask a question to someone 2 days ago. Its mayorwolfie.tumblr.com.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 20, 2014)

I would, but I think two days ago is when she stopped responding to me. I guess I'll try, but she doesn't seem too interested if that's the case.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 24, 2014)

In case anybody thinks I'm dead or haven't been working on anything, here's an update. I'm sorry I've been so slow as of late.



Spoiler: WIPs and ect










also I'm brushing up on my GFX skills for WonderK's upcoming SOTW contest



​


----------



## Alice (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait, am I missing stuff and slots? oh no! Aw well, work hard. (*?∀?)


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm an actual lazy snail when it comes to getting this stuff done. You guys need to constantly be hounding me via PM or else I won't get it done!! Ugh /////
IN OTHER NEWS
I finished a few pixel drawings (only one of which was an actual request omfg)




Spoiler: large pixels



















I am having way too much fun learning how to pixel. ;;;; I think once I get everybody on the slots (and a separate person who PM'd me) organized and have all their commission stuff done, I'll be changing all the examples to current pixel cheebs because RIP me I can't finish anything. So after I get the slots empty *I will be temporarily remodeling my shop!!*

Also note to myself:
​


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2014)

eeee. Those are really nice. I like the pose of the prior a lot.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 27, 2014)

In other news, instead of actually working on slot commissions (and actually contacting people), I spent my morning making a stupid little animated pixel thing.



Spoiler: this looks terribad and it might hurt your eyes so just warning you










​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> In other news, instead of actually working on slot commissions (and actually contacting people), I spent my morning making a stupid little animated pixel thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks pretty awesome so far! I like it.


----------



## Music_123 (Jul 27, 2014)

terribads are actually the name of villains in an anime i watch,it is a mahou shojo show though soo


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> In other news, instead of actually working on slot commissions (and actually contacting people), I spent my morning making a stupid little animated pixel thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waw thats rly awesome...omg,,.. i wish i could do **** like this hahahah sobs


----------



## Alice (Jul 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> waw thats rly awesome...omg,,.. i wish i could do **** like this hahahah sobs



Reminds me of my childhood, in where I'd freeze up whenever I heard thunder or saw lightning. Astraphobia was fun.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments, guys! I'll be practicing more with moving pixels, and hopefully offer them later in the future for commission. They'd be much simpler, but I think people like pixels. And gifs. Combine them together and you get the ultimate creation!

(Also my favorite part of that image is the stuffed cat she's holding. I want a stuffed cat like that.)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 28, 2014)

Whoa your stuff looks incredible, will be watching for openings


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 29, 2014)

Since I'm sure you're all sick of updates, this will probably be my last one for a little while. Here's what's going on and why I'm being so slow:
My school starts on the 7th of August, which is late next week.
Ugh disgusting...
I've sort of been procrastinating getting commissions done and focusing more on preparing myself for schools, thinking about colleges and careers, and practicing my sprite work.
And believe me, I know how lazy I've been recently. I get a headache just thinking about it.
 Since I want to search for a career in the gaming industry (and hope Nintendo would hire me), I'll be focusing more on pixel-related art and animations.
I'm going to try and get these four commissions done in the next week and close down my slots until I get my school schedule and figure out how much time I'll have to keep doing this. After I'm all settled into my classes, I'll be reopening with a different shop theme and offering different, hopefully better, artwork.
Shiro has already paid me, so she is, of course, top priority. She's been very patient with me, so thank you for that.
I'll be contacting everyone else on this list, and I'm pretty sure you're all still interested, so I'll be discussing how this will work via PM, so make sure your inbox isn't full!

Thank you everybody for being so patient, commissioning, and supporting me! 

1.shirohibiki - (In Progress -- please keep nagging me)
2.Axeler137 - (not paid)
3.Sparkanine - (not paid)
4.Melissa-Crossing (not paid)


**If anybody who hasn't paid me yet would like to wait until I reopen my shop to commission me (and take a load off my shoulders), I'll be happy to reserve your spot until then. Don't feel obligated to; you've all waited way too long and I'm so sorry about that​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah, seems like you're a busy bee this summer! To help you out, I'm willing to wait for the reopening. Good luck!


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, seems like you're a busy bee this summer! To help you out, I'm willing to wait for the reopening. Good luck!








<3 Yes thank you, I have been busy. I feel really bad for everybody who's been waiting! I hope they forgive me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

AH! Thank you so much, Alice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're such a sweetheart!


----------



## twisty (Jul 29, 2014)

Ahhh, I love your art! I'd love to do an art trade with you if you're okay with it (my thread is in my siggy), but understand that you're super busy right now! I hope you have an easy start to school and a good rest of your summer!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 30, 2014)

"keep nagging me"
why tho i dont like nagging people


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> "keep nagging me"
> why tho i dont like nagging people



; ^ ; because--
It's not your job to nag me, I'm sorry I'm irresponsible.


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> <3 Yes thank you, I have been busy. I feel really bad for everybody who's been waiting! I hope they forgive me View attachment 59026
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



! no problem. Even though the TBT artists are getting something out of the deals (albeit bells really don't mean much aside from time spent), I still feel like they're doing us an amazing service. I'd like to make you guys feel like your skill/talent is appreciated, even when I'm not commissioning. Keep at it~


----------



## Nix (Jul 30, 2014)

Ohhh, I'd love to buy some art from you when you remodel. C: Could you let me know when you do please? o:​


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2014)

Nix said:


> Ohhh, I'd love to buy some art from you when you remodel. C: Could you let me know when you do please? o:​



Ditto! I'd love some more art from you some day.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 30, 2014)

@Nix @Alice
Yes! I'll definitely let you guys know! Thanks for all the support; you're all so kind!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 30, 2014)

WHEN YOU REMODEL I WILL BE HERE. UHueheheheuuUUheheh *heavy breathing*


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi can I order a chibi please?
Can I have my character with lolly hugging my character plz? I'll offer 650k?
Lemme know if it's ok if not I'll try to excel a bit
Mayor ref is in spoiler can you add colour too? Can you not include the glasses in my character? Thanks


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

saw the persona duo thing you did for lynn105. it's perfect. i anxiously await for this shop's return. hee-hoo hee-hoo.

View attachment 59466


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 5, 2014)

I promised I wouldn't do any more updates until my store was open, but seeing as I got my school schedule today, I felt it was necessary.




The bad news!




Alright so the school thought it would be a great idea to give me a ridiculous number of classes this year. A whole eight courses. I'm trying to get rid of one of my electives because I'm going to be piled on with too much work. And chances are, after school I'll probably be too tired or busy with homework to do much. Not to mention I will have been drawing all day anyway. So I'll most likely lighten my workload by reducing the number of commissions I'll be accepting. And also be much more picky about what I accept, sorry guys.




The good news!




two of my classes are in the digital room meaning that I'll be able to work on commissions in those classes whenever possible! So that's a plus.
Also, I am expanding offers to both OCs and animals! Which includes dragons! Since I'll have less time to play ACNL, I'm also prioritizing TBTB as payment. Items and IG bells are still accepted, but keep in mind that my availability to trade will be limited. I'll be posting the hours I'll be online on the front page, and update the title if anything changes.




The other news...




I'm also offering unique pixel pokemon animations. Axeler137 started the overworld pixel shop that gave me the idea to do my own. I'm definitely not trying to run him out of buisness, I swear! So I'll be offering different sorts of overworlds than he does. Mainly PMD sprites, Pkmn Ranger overworlds, and a handful of trainer overworlds from older games! Pricing the unique ones a little higher....
And the trainer/pokemon freebies will be limited.
As in, if you're looking for overworlds like Axeler's, go to his shop instead.

Thank you, everybody, and keep an eye out for updates!!!​


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I promised I wouldn't do any more updates until my store was open, but seeing as I got my school schedule today, I felt it was necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love your new remodel! Its awesome!

Oh and I know how you feel about school! 
I am going into my sophomore year of high school and all my classes are either Pre- AP or AP (except engineering and my art 2: ceramics!) I will probably only get to play animal crossing for half an hour! 
(I also have 8 classes, but I have an A/B schedule. .. thank goodness.)

Good luck with school and your art shop!

Take your time with the commissions as well. You deserve it! <3


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2014)

hnnnggghh

I can't wait. Seriously. Remember to keep me posted~

or I'll find you...



and tickle you.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 6, 2014)

@Alice
Of course. I'm sorry to sound so rude but could you refrain from using reaction gifs on my thread. I'm sorry I just don't like them. Thank you.

@Melissa-Crossing
Thank you darling. Yeah, my classes are ridiculous. I'll try my best!


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> @Alice
> Of course. I'm sorry to sound so rude but could you refrain from using reaction gifs on my thread. I'm sorry I just don't like them. Thank you.
> 
> @Melissa-Crossing
> Thank you darling. Yeah, my classes are ridiculous. I'll try my best!



What reaction gif? nehehehe. It's no problem. Sorry.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 6, 2014)

Alice said:


> What reaction gif? nehehehe. It's no problem. Sorry.



;> thank you darling. No worries, I'm sorry I'm so particular about these things.
But don't you worry, I'll let you know once I've opened. Just gotta sort out my classes and figure out my schedule. School is a real pain!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I promised I wouldn't do any more updates until my store was open, but seeing as I got my school schedule today, I felt it was necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ayooooooooooo i hope everything goes perfect with your classes and don't overwork yourself. <4


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 8, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ayooooooooooo i hope everything goes perfect with your classes and don't overwork yourself. <4



I hope so too. Thank you. Classes are hell currently, so I don't see myself being able to work independently until at least Wednesday or Friday. I have ridiculous homework this weekend and I'll be too tired every day after school to draw. Except for the occasional Wednesday early-out.
The whole school schedule this year is messed up, so all of my friends and I have an overload of classes and work. I couldn't drop my photography class (disgusting) so I'll try and see if I can slack off and draw during that time, as well. We'll see. Anywho, don't expect me to open up commissions in the next few days because I'm still trying to figure stuff out.

Also, I'll be getting math homework every day starting in a couple weeks, so. Yeah. No. I'm really nervous to open commissions again in case I won't have the time and, quite honestly, the stamina to do all of this. My workload is extremely taxing, but I shouldn't give up before I start.​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 8, 2014)

Lark, if it's alright, I can cancel my order, if you want. You seem very busy, and I don't wanna trouble you or make you do extra work when you should be relaxing.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Lark, if it's alright, I can cancel my order, if you want. You seem very busy, and I don't wanna trouble you or make you do extra work when you should be relaxing.



It's very sweet of you to say. Right now, I'll be keeping the ones on the slots unless somebody becomes disinterested, but I WILL try to get to you guys! If I don't think I can, I'll, of course, let you all know. Right now I'm trying not to worry about it until I try and finish a commission and decide if I'll be able to continue doing this, or hold off until a break. Honestly, I don't think it will be TOO difficult, if I get enough time during publications and digital arts to make enough progress on my drawings.


Because I'll probably also be counting these as my "class participation" assignments (the teachers won't know it will be commission work) I'll be sticking exclusively to pixel work and animations to keep my body of work cohesive.
If this all works out properly, I'll add a note on the front thread explaining exactly how I'll be getting these commissions done.

Commissions paid in cash, however, will be exclusive to private work and I will not count it as classwork. Just so you guys know. I need a grade and everything... I don't believe my teachers will care all that much, and I'll of course only print my own personal work for gallery submissions! I hope all that makes sense. I just simply would not have enough time to work on separate pieces in class alongside commissions.​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> ...​



Ah, makes sense. I just, don't wanna bug you. That's one thing I care about, the wellbeing of others. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 8, 2014)

What are you referring to no Mii makeup? Oh yes, you cna make mayors + a villager??


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> What are you referring to no Mii makeup? Oh yes, you cna make mayors + a villager??



meaning no mii masks


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> I hope so too. Thank you. Classes are hell currently, so I don't see myself being able to work independently until at least Wednesday or Friday. I have ridiculous homework this weekend and I'll be too tired every day after school to draw. Except for the occasional Wednesday early-out.
> The whole school schedule this year is messed up, so all of my friends and I have an overload of classes and work. I couldn't drop my photography class (disgusting) so I'll try and see if I can slack off and draw during that time, as well. We'll see. Anywho, don't expect me to open up commissions in the next few days because I'm still trying to figure stuff out.
> 
> Also, I'll be getting math homework every day starting in a couple weeks, so. Yeah. No. I'm really nervous to open commissions again in case I won't have the time and, quite honestly, the stamina to do all of this. My workload is extremely taxing, but I shouldn't give up before I start.​



Don't feel like you have to do anything extra. I know how the school stress can be, just try to take it one day, maybe even one _class_ at a time. And if you need any help with anything school related, I may be able to help, so shoot me a PM/VM.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 8, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> What are you referring to no Mii makeup? Oh yes, you cna make mayors + a villager??



What Shirohibiki said. But if you don't know, you probably don't have it. So it's nothing to worry about.
And I'm not sure what you're referring to with that question. Are you asking if I would draw a mayor and a villager in one image, or a mayor as a villager?

@Everybody
Thank you so much for all the support! I'll spend the next week or so organizing myself out.​


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 8, 2014)

Mayor Lark said:


> What Shirohibiki said. But if you don't know, you probably don't have it. So it's nothing to worry about.
> And I'm not sure what you're referring to with that question. Are you asking if I would draw a mayor and a villager in one image, or a mayor as a villager?
> 
> @Everybody
> Thank you so much for all the support! I'll spend the next week or so organizing myself out.​



A mayor with a villager :3


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 8, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> A mayor with a villager :3



Yes, I've done it before, however, if you read my current updates, I'll be very picky about who I'll accept to draw. And, currently, my shop is closed. So if you'd like to commission something, could you wait until I figure everything out? Thanks.


On another note, I'm sorry if I reject anybody, but I'm honestly giving my work out practically for free. In-game or TBT bells don't pay the bills, but I want to make people happy with my artwork so that's why I decided to do this. Maybe one day I can get actual currency for this stuff...

I'm sorry I keep going on tangents! I just want to make everything clear.​


----------



## Mayor Lark (Aug 14, 2014)

Important update - Longer Hiatus

I'm sorry to disappoint everyone who has been waiting ever so patiently! I had been foolish to assume I'd be able to take on such a taxing workload and still have time for the forum. The decision to open my shop once again is up in the air, and may be left undecided for some time. With hardly any time even to myself, I'd like to spend it resting when I may.
I'd like to show you my currently weekday schedule (in MST), so you have an idea of how long my days are:
_Wake up at 6:05_
Away from home
7:20 am ~ 4:15
_Bedtime at 9 pm_
As you can see, I have very little time to myself. And the nearly 11 hour days are very exhausting physically, mentally, and emotionally. 



After hearing the heartbreaking news about Robin William's death, I'd like to say that his death has hit _very close to home for me_.

*"But Mayor Lark, you didn't know him personally, why are you so affected?"*
_Well, I'm glad you asked. Because I have a very good reason, to me. And I'm more than happy to explain over PM if you care to listen._

I've been busy with school now, and more than occupied with my attempts to keep up with my assignments, artwork, and studies. More than likely, I'll be taking quite some time off from the forums in order to cope with this recent loss and keep my stress low.
If you have any questions or simply wish to whine at me, just send me a PM. *I'll really only be checking my inbox regularly.* Besides from my museum thread, which I'll try and keep updated with recent artworks. I hope you all understand, thank you.​


----------

